# St Johns Wart



## Ellie B (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, 

Ive been feeling really low recently as i'm in the middle of treatment. I've been on anti depressents before but dont want to go on them again while im ttc. I am currently taking St Johns Wart and just wondered if this is the right thing to do and will it harm anything? Does anyone know? 

Thanks, Ellie x xx


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Ellie,
Sorry you've been feeling really low. As for treatments, I'd be very wary about taking St John's wort as it hasn't been properly researched in relation to pregnancy so nobody can conclusively say whether it's safe or not. I understand your wariness about taking prescription antidepressants but at least they've been thoroughly researched in relation to pregnancy and there are some drugs (particularly fluoxetine) that are reasonably safe - though not entirely without risk. However it is very important that your depression is treated somehow (whether through psychological therapy or meds or both) and unfortunately untreated mood disorders themselves can have an impact on any developing foetus, potentially causing low birth weight etc. It's a minefield, isn't it! Have you got an understanding GP you can talk to? They could help you weigh up relative risks and benefits of each option. Good luck with your treatment journey and I hope you also find some relief from the depression.
Best wishes,
Aenor  x


----------

